# another bent nymph issue



## calmspeak (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw the link where the wild mantis is bent and read the comments. I so far I've had 3 bent mantids(Tenodera). 1 died a few days ago, 1 molted a few days ago now has a bend and 1 molted last night who this morning is bent. I'm not sure what the problem is. My others have molted with out problems. Is this a food issue? ( feed mostly crickets fed oranges dog or cat food and gel water stuff ). I have the cages close to each other and sometimes they notice each other. Stressed out while molting? The cages are big enough. Maybe to many sticks? Or could it be a moisture problem?I feel bad about it. As a new hobbist Iwonder if I could be doing something different to promote better health. I am learning alot from the forum as I read on and would like to breed other mantids but need more knowledge and experience. Any feedback would really be appreciated :?


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry about your mantises. Unexpected stuff happens to new hobbyists all the time. I think your mantises may have chosen to molt too close to the ground. I don't know why they'd do that though.


----------



## Asa (Sep 11, 2007)

Not your fault. Mantids are just stupid I guess :roll:


----------



## Nick Barta (Sep 12, 2007)

The bent back is most likely a result of the mantid hitting the ground or a fixture like a plant or branch while molting. It is also possible that during the molt the mantid just gets stuck in the process, and the new skin hardens before the mantis can get movement.

Either way, it is natural to have this happen. Misting could be an issue, but in nature I am sure that many species molt without a gentle shower beforehand!

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

Mantisplace.com


----------



## Kriss (Sep 15, 2007)

I often have molting problems with the chinese mantids.

As long as you are giving the mantid plenty of room to molt, 3 times its body length is ideal, and spraying reguarly to mantain the humidity then thats all you can do. The rest is up to nature.


----------

